# Stitch type pain when walking ???? 37 weeks ..



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Evening ladies .... was wondering if you could help ....

Im nearly 37 weeks pregnant and have for the first time today had great energy and felt as if i was not pregnant ... more normal if you know what i mean .... was actually wondering if my nesting would kick in to give me a sign baby is on the way ....

All i have done today is normal stuff round the house and a short pootle round town ( about 30 mins wandering ) 

However, since this afternoon, every time i have walked i have been in pain with what i can only describe as 'stitch' down the right hand side of my bump that spreads round to my lower back.
The only way for me to ease it is to sit down ....

I would understand if id been out and done a marathon run or a treck but it really was not much walking....

The pain causes me to have to stop what im doing. I called my MW and she said it could be SPD - but the pain is not in the groyne/pubic region and i have no probs moving my legs in different directions etc ...

Any ideas ?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

it may be that you have sciatica, this is when a nerve is affected due to the increased size and weight of your bump. It is something that will improve once you have delivered.

Until then, listen to your body and if it hurts, don't do it. You don't have long to go

Take care x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Oink ... i did wonder if it could be that .... will def be listening to my body now

daisy xx


----------

